# predannack airfield (cornwall)



## muppet (Oct 4, 2010)

bored this saturday thought we would take a look what a great place . even the rain didnt bother us . sorry about all the pics thinned them out as much as poss .dont know much about the planes sorry but still enjoyed the visit













had to post this this one lol




















































































































thanks for looking


----------



## chilli (Oct 4, 2010)

great Thanks, have to get to this place.


----------



## hydealfred (Oct 4, 2010)

Hmm that Jaguar is not going to last long with its canopy missing


----------



## Scaramanger (Oct 5, 2010)

Looks like they have a few new editions to the fleet !

Did you see anyone about while you were there ??

Must get down and take a look


----------



## dangerous dave (Oct 5, 2010)

a few slight changes since i went the chopper has had its motor removed 
http://urbandesolation.blogspot.com/2010/09/raf-graveyard.html shows the chopper with both engine's in situ


----------



## muppet (Oct 5, 2010)

114 072 22 said:


> Looks like they have a few new editions to the fleet !
> 
> Did you see anyone about while you were there ??
> 
> Must get down and take a look



on the way out one car went past . hid behind a hedge still digging gorse bush out of my legs


----------



## muppet1992 (Nov 7, 2010)

great find and some nice pics. is this still MOD land then?? was thinking of taking a trip down from plymouth to have a look.


----------



## smiler (Nov 11, 2010)

It’s an active MOD site, a satellite of RNAS Seahawk, (Coldrose) they don’t like trespassers but they probably won’t shoot you?
Smiler


----------



## Charles Weaver (Dec 20, 2010)

*Permission to use pictures?*

Some superb pictures of Predannack. Would it be OK if I use them on my local site, www.cadgwith.com? I am always looking for interesting stuff. Thanks Charles


----------



## night crawler (Dec 20, 2010)

Do I see an old Queens flight plane there as well. Dog looked like it was enjoying itself.


----------



## hydealfred (Dec 20, 2010)

No NC there is no Queens Flight aircraft at Predannack - which shot were you looking at ?


----------



## muppet (Dec 20, 2010)

Charles Weaver said:


> Some superb pictures of Predannack. Would it be OK if I use them on my local site, www.cadgwith.com? I am always looking for interesting stuff. Thanks Charles



yes mate thats ok with me


----------



## cptpies (Dec 21, 2010)

hydealfred said:


> No NC there is no Queens Flight aircraft at Predannack - which shot were you looking at ?



I think he means the red and white Domini. Those were used for navigator training I believe.


----------



## hydealfred (Dec 21, 2010)

cptpies said:


> I think he means the red and white Domini. Those were used for navigator training I believe.



Yes the HS Dominie was used by the RAF to train navigators. No 55 Squadron still have some Dominies on strength which are due to retire in 2015.


----------



## Rasbenek (Jan 2, 2011)

*Nice aircraft remains*

Looks like some a Navy (black nose cone), and RAF (grey and camo) Harriers, a Sea King, two Wessex helos, a Jaguar, a Dominie (still in service back end of 2010), and a Canberra bomber in there. There's some history laying derelict there for sure.....expect those Harriers to be indoors soon as a permanent fixture now the Harrier fleet has officially been taken out of service. Either that or put 'em up for sale.....cos I'd have one!


----------



## smiler (Jan 2, 2011)

Rasbenek said:


> Looks like some a Navy (black nose cone), and RAF (grey and camo) Harriers, a Sea King, two Wessex helos, a Jaguar, a Dominie (still in service back end of 2010), and a Canberra bomber in there. There's some history laying derelict there for sure.....expect those Harriers to be indoors soon as a permanent fixture now the Harrier fleet has officially been taken out of service. Either that or put 'em up for sale.....cos I'd have one!




Go on a Monday, it,s BOGOF day.
*Smler*


----------



## hydealfred (Jan 23, 2011)

hydealfred said:


> Yes the HS Dominie was used by the RAF to train navigators. No 55 Squadron still have some Dominies on strength which are due to retire in 2015.



Well me saying 2015 for retirement has proved wrong. The Defence Review has dictated the Dominie be retired early. This happened on 20 Jan 11 at RAF Cranwell. I post a few of shots below. Not derelict I know but these will go the same way as the one in the report above. Luckily two are to be preserved. 

The last Dominie XS731 to land at RAF Cranwell - 






Final Touchdown 






The end of an era.


----------

